# Oops litter, needing new homes in a few weeks-OK



## ASkelton (Jun 6, 2011)

We had a oops litter (well two but it's one big litter now) of 21 babies....I'm looking to see if anyone would be interested in taking one or a few when theyre ready to go!

Thanks


----------



## mithril (Jan 15, 2011)

Any idea on colors, etc? Also, where exactly are you located? Thanks.


----------



## ASkelton (Jun 6, 2011)

I should post pics!

There are some black hooded, fawn hooded, all white with red eyes, and some with just black/fawn on the head.


We are keeping one, a velveteen. I believe there is another velveteen one (they have curly whiskers) if you're interested, the rest are just normal coats.

We are located in Lawton, Oklahoma. I can drive, just depends on how far away.


----------



## ASkelton (Jun 6, 2011)

They will be ready this Sunday!


----------

